# How do you blow.. prefered mouthing method?



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you place your mouth like a trumpet? or do you mouth the pipe, like it seems the japanese do? Why do you prefer one over the other?

I am sorry if there is a thread here already, but at work, and limited on time 

LGD


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Stop being lazy Geo!

http://blowgunforum.com/topic/135-how-do-you-breathrelease-air-for-blowgun-shooting/

I have found that I seal with my tongue, build up pressure in my diaphragm and then unseal and "cough" sort of...


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

HA. this is un freaking believable... of all the possibillities of another thread, it had to be one from you 

but the thing is couldn't you do that with the mouth pieces that come with most commercial blowguns in the states, AND if you mouthed the pipe? That's my main curiousity


----------



## FukiyaGal (Dec 25, 2012)

I used to play woodwinds, so I "tongue" when I blow. 

And i still have this weird picture in my head of people putting their mouth around the whole mouthpiece instead of the shaft. Lol. 

-Restita

Sent via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

FukiyaGal said:


> I used to play woodwinds, so I "tongue" when I blow.
> 
> And i still have this weird picture in my head of people putting their mouth around the whole mouthpiece instead of the shaft. Lol.
> 
> ...


Ha! I guess I should edit my post... Mouthing the BG without the mouth piece )


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Lightgeoduck said:


> Do you place your mouth like a trumpet with a mouth piece ? or do you mouth the pipe without the trumpet type mouth piece, like it seems the japanese do? Why do you prefer one over the other?
> 
> I am sorry if there is a thread here already, but at work, and limited on time
> 
> LGD


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Some topics need to be read after the first cup of coffee first thing in the morning. I was about to holler at the wife "see honey other people" :-D O ;-)


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

lololol, yeah I play alto sax to using my tongue is the best method


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried the "tounging" method the other day and didn't see much benifit but after reading this I think I'll try again. I could definately use an increase in "blow pressure" :sword:


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Tounging for me.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

When we compile a blowgun terminology, tonguing can be called " Frenching" :lolu:


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

treefork said:


> When we compile a blowgun terminology, tonguing can be called " Frenching" :lolu:


That is deffinitly better then saying I just poke my tung in the hole and blow. hew: just so you all know some of us seem to have dirty minds.  :stuff:


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I cant do the tongue thing. I just puff air .. cant do it any other way. But I get decent speed.


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> I cant do the tongue thing. I just puff air .. cant do it any other way. But I get decent speed.


I get waay more power using the tongue technique but I have trouble controlling it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I guess you could get fancy and use a pneumatic valve MJ.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

aaron....you just gave me a great idea!!!










:money: I wonder how this is going to work....


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

superman365 said:


> aaron....you just gave me a great idea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would have to spin open really fast to work. I know on Mythbusters they stated in one episode that they had to find some specific valves for their air cannons, as normal valves didn't open fast enough.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I was thinkin...2'--valve--2'....maybe that will give me enough time....I'll try it and see


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

never mind....darts dont fit through the valve....I'll think of something


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

that exact valve is very hard to turn....I'll have to find something else


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll bet the Nerf Nerds have rigged up a fast actuation valve. They work with low pressure air sources too.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

maybe this









*(SharkBite 1/2 in. Lead Free Ball Valve)*

with this







(1/2 cpvc)


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

AaronC said:


> I'll bet the Nerf Nerds have rigged up a fast actuation valve. They work with low pressure air sources too.


maybe


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

The tongue technique doesn't work as well for me compared to (ahhh ummmm lemme see what shall I call it....?) the "exploding kiss" technique but I only shoot with a homemade padded mouthpiece. (see the slightly dated picture below, I use an Al tube now)

I press the mouth piece against my lips that are formed in a kind of "kiss" or slightly pouted shape, build up pressure then relax (open) the lips for an explosive release. The mouth piece is a big help in this process.


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

I never 'tongue', because releasing your tongue can make the barrel jump enough to miss your target. I use the 'whoo' release, which results in a smooth, steady acceleration down the entire length of the barrel, more muzzle speed, and more energy retained on impact. It's much better than one explosive acceleration that only lasts for a fraction of a second. The dart is already ballistic before it even leaves the barrel. And the explosive release invariably causes the barrel to jump off-target.

You want the dart to be under power until it completely exits the barrel, and you want to be able to hold on-target until the dart has completely left the barrel. I am still releasing air for a second or so after the dart has left the barrel. It's called 'follow-through', and will greatly improve your accuracy, and speed.


----------



## maddog (Feb 19, 2013)

superman365 said:


> maybe this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with those automatic sprinkler valves, they are electric and butterfly (as opposed to ball [I used to make pneumatic potato canons]). If you stick with a ball valve, lots easier and still fun, attach a long handle or pull string to it for rapid opening of the valve.


----------



## FukiyaGal (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont tongue. I tend to purse my lips after inhaling, then exhale from the abdomen with sort of a "poof" fashion. I try to keep my shoulders dropped and relaxed and try to keep exhale from abdomennso my chest doesn't move to make the barrel move.


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

Carbon said:


> Stop being lazy Geo!
> 
> http://blowgunforum.com/topic/135-how-do-you-breathrelease-air-for-blowgun-shooting/
> 
> I have found that I seal with my tongue, build up pressure in my diaphragm and then unseal and "cough" sort of...


 bwahaha ive found myself almost yelling or a sharp bark kmnbsahrf;ois oooooooooo got m


----------

